# Sedona Summit



## geist1223 (Jan 28, 2020)

We are planning a trip to Sedona Summitt for June 2021. We are actually going to spend 2 weeks in Arizona. One at our Worldmark Resort and the DRI Sedona Summit. We are Platinum so we have a 14 month Booking Window for Hawaiian Collection and 11 month Booking Window for other Collections. We also have choice of Rooms.

For those DRI Members that have been to Sedona Summit should We Book a Meza View or Sunset View? Is there a particular 2 Bedroom Unit that has spectacular Views?


----------



## youppi (Jan 28, 2020)

There is only Sunset phase in the HI Collection that you can get at 13 months as HI Collection member. 
The Mesa section is in the US Collection only so available only at the 10/11 months as HI Collection member.

Do you know if DRI put all sections of their Sedona Summit inventory available to the Platinum member of HI Collection at 14 months or only their Sunset section inventory because it's the only section in the HI Collection ?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 28, 2020)

youppi said:


> Do you know if DRI put all sections of their Sedona Summit inventory available to the Platinum member of HI Collection at 14 months or only their Sunset section inventory because it's the only section in the HI Collection ?



Do not know. But assuming I have access to all Section at 13 months or I am willing to wait until 10 months, which Section should I Book into?


----------



## youppi (Jan 29, 2020)

Never been to Sedona Summit but on Facebook group I read often that Sunset rooms are a little bit nicer but Mesa rooms have better view.


----------



## Snowonbeach (Jan 29, 2020)

We love the Mesa units for the view of the Red Rocks especially  at sunset. My sister, however, prefers the more updated Sunset units with their spectacular view of the stars at night.


----------



## pierrepierre (Jan 29, 2020)

We have been there often...I prefer the Mesa view. Cup of coffee early in the morning with the hot air balloons going up...storms moving in over the mountains.  There is a park near by you can walk to for your sunsets....and be PATIENT!  After the sun drops, it may take 5-10 minutes to get the full beauty.  We enjoy buildings 25/26/27......I think the full one bedrooms give you the mesa view and pleasant living area.  There is also a small one bedroom that over-looks the parking lot.  Even though it is the Mesa View area....parking lot is horrible.  You may call the front desk first - get name and date!  and see what they recommend. When I needed the 3 bedroom/sunset....and the desk was very helpful.  I thought the Pink Jeep tours would be hooky, but have found them entertaining and educational.  Alote Restaurant a favorite,  Hudson's,  restaurant at airport good, and of course Mariposa ( we eat lunch there!), 89 Steak House (bar area for happy hour and small plates),  Coffee Pot (or is it Tea Pot) for breakfast, and Rene's in Tlaquepaque (lunch, dinner or just for a glass of wine to rest)  Galleries would be Exposures - fabulous!  & Garland's which is in Oak Creed Canyon.  Check out Jerome if time....very hilly there.  A beautiful copper museum in Clarkdale - interesting history....and if time read "Empty Mansions", which relates to all that copper. Hiking?....there is plenty...you just have to decide where and how long.  We have found mornings hikes are best.....temperatures are still cool compared to the heated afternoons.  We try to get there a couple times a year and never get tired of the beauty.  It is just so different from Michigan and the lakes where we live.  Have a peaceful and fabulous journey!!!!!!


----------



## pierrepierre (Jan 29, 2020)

Oooppps, forgot you have the Grand Canyon nearby and also my husband loved the hot air balloon ride. There is a nice little walk near Enchantment Resort, and then head up there for lunch!  Also, with any of the hikes you will have to purchase the pass to display in your car...it helps with garbage baskets and bathrooms, which we all use sooner or later.


----------



## Mongoose (Jan 29, 2020)

One of my favorite places to hike.  Enjoy your trip!  Make sure you check out Bear Mountain if you are a hiker!


----------

